# Happy Easter



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Happy Easter to everyone!
View attachment 5160


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

A blessed Easter to all of you and yours.

-I-


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

The lord has risen!


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

Your not supposed to push the "like button", Your supposed to say "Indeed he has" Come on now guys!!


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

jro1 said:


> Your not supposed to push the "like button", Your supposed to say "Indeed he has" Come on now guys!!
> View attachment 5161


I'm a rebel. I do not think He cares. He was a rebel too.


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

Inor said:


> I'm a rebel. I do not think He cares. He was a rebel too.


Ha! I love it


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

He is Risen- - - - - - He is risen indeed

Of course Easter is a Pagan holiday...so they two do not fit that well together


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> He is Risen- - - - - - He is risen indeed
> 
> Of course Easter is a Pagan holiday...so they two do not fit that well together


We don't do Easter either, but it's an important date to remember! As long as our kids know the true meaning!


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Maine-Marine said:


> He is Risen- - - - - - He is risen indeed


Amen!



Maine-Marine said:


> Of course Easter is a Pagan holiday...so they two do not fit that well together


Yes it is but at least they got the timing right on this one.

Anything that brings him glory, I'm all for. The secular community will do anything to take him out of the picture.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

inceptor said:


> Anything that brings him glory, I'm all for. The secular community will do anything to take him out of the picture.


Bunnies, eggs, the term easter, and the things that go with it offer no GLORY to the Messiah.

Lets call it resurrection day... that calls attention to exactly what it is and what happened


----------



## dutch16 (Mar 13, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> Bunnies, eggs, the term easter, and the things that go with it offer no GLORY to the Messiah.
> 
> Lets call it resurrection day... that calls attention to exactly what it is and what happened


Thanks, Maine-Marine.
He is risen indeed!


----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

Easter is a pagan holiday; however, it still gives us a brief window to share with others the fact the He is Risen.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

Happy Easter.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

dutch16 said:


> Thanks, Maine-Marine.
> He is risen indeed!


 Indeed he has, proof there is hope for us all


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

Happy Easter!


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

Happy Easter everyone.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

REMEMBER he died so we can live

god bless


----------



## Reptilicus (Jan 4, 2014)

A blessed Easter to each of you!! Now pass over that chocolate bunny!!!!!


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Happy Easter to all! He is risen!! Guess I'm kinda weird this way, but told the wife I like Easter and Christmas the best. Always enjoy watching the ten commandments, The bible, and the others.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Happy Easter.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Happy Bunny Day!!


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

You're naughty


----------



## Titan6 (May 19, 2013)

Happy Easter & Celebration to Everyone!!


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

One of the things I like about Easter is going to work on Monday. Someone always ask me "How was your Easter?" My reply is always the same "It was great! We loaded up the kids and took our rifles out bunny rabbit shooting." I get some interesting looks usually.


----------

